# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  afficher du flash dans un appli python win32 ?

## tchernobill

Bonjour  tous,

cel faisait un bout de temps que a me trottait de m'inscrire  developpez.com. Voil qui est fait  ::): 
J'espere faire de bons contacts aux fils des posts et ventuellement contribuer dans la mesure de mes modestes connaissances.


Pour en venir  mon problme, je cherche  inclure une anim flash dans une application python sous win32. Je prcise que l'appli utilise GTK+.

Apres avoir quelques recherches sur le net j'ai trouv de bien maigres consollations. il y a bien wx qui marche tres bien mais il me faut dev a sous GTK+.

J'ai egalement essay de trouver des exemple avec Gtkmozembed  mais sans succes sur win32. le projet a l'air abandonn ou bugg tout du moins sur windows.

Si quelqu'un a une ide ou des liens  me donner, merci d'avance.

Peu m'importe d'avoir  utiliser un controle web qui affiche une anim flash ou une librairie pouvant afficher du flash. du moment que a marche   ::):

----------


## bibile

faut passer par un activeX.
je ne sais pas si GTK le permet.
il faut charger l'activeX shockwaveFlashPlayer (qque chose comme ca), et y charger ton .swf

----------

